# Beef jerry that kids will eat



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Picking up our side of beef this week and would like to try to make some jerry for the kids. They love the teriyaki stuff from the store, but the last jerky I tried to make all you could taste was the smoke flavor. Any suggestions? I cut the smoke in half for one batch and it was still awful.


----------



## azrancher (Jan 30, 2014)

midwestmom said:


> Picking up our side of beef this week and would like to try to make some jerry for the kids. They love the teriyaki stuff from the store, but the last jerky I tried to make all you could taste was the smoke flavor. Any suggestions? I cut the smoke in half for one batch and it was still awful.


Smoke flavor, lots of pepper from the grinder, a little too much salt, some sugar, and then just go thru your spice cabinet, a little of everything... maybe not cinnamon.

*Rancher*


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Try this recipe:

6 lbs. Beef cut into thin strips
1 I/2 tsp. Cardamom
1 tsp. Chili Powder
1 1/2 tsp. Curing Salt
2 tsp. Garlic powder
1 tsp. Lemon Pepper
3 tsp. Accent Seasoning
8 tsp. Salt
2 tbs. Liquid Smoke

Combine all ingredients in a sealable container, add Meat and mix well. Refrigerate for Three Days, then Dehydrate per your machines directions.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Curing with celery powder........*

I try to eat as healthy as possible and try to avoid harsh chemicals ,a lite and natural wood smoke is about as far as I good ,I cured with nothing more that a good sea salt ,brown sugar or honey ,spices and celery powder which happens to contain a natural nitrate I also baked or smoke my cured meats till an internal temperature of 160* on a thermometer is reach ,meats are fully cooked by then, same goes for jerky ,after cured it goes to the food dryer or a low BBQ heat or oven till very dry ,so far it has work and it never last too long around here and I used it on soups and oriental dishes as well ,here is some info on celery seed powder.
http://meatmythcrushers.com/myths/the-use-of-celery-powder-to-cure-some-meats-is-misleading.html


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks! I've got enough beef coming to try these to see what works for us. If the kids won't eat it, the dogs get special treats.


----------



## Saffer (Aug 3, 2012)

This is what we make in South Africa. Something for you to try. Be sure to read the comments, it contains important information.

http://www.instructables.com/id/BiltongNOT-jerky/

BTW, the name "biltong" refers to a "tongue of rump" or something to that effect.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

+1 on the biltong. I could live off that stuff. I use a different recipe for venison or beef. I've posted them before. I'll dig em out and post them again.


----------

